# New Member -- Big Green Egg



## valereee (May 11, 2006)

Hi!  I just found this place when I was looking for a group on Yahoogroups.  I have a Big Green Egg that I've used as a grill/oven, but never as a smoker.  I bought a couple of boneless skinless 4-pound turkey breasts that I'd like to smoke to serve Mother's Day, and I thought  maybe I could find some help here.  

Val


----------



## Dutch (May 11, 2006)

Val, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums. You have found the right place to learn the art of smoking and the BGE will work fine.  You might be interested in looking at the Poultry forum and the charcoal forum.  

To start you out, soak your turkey breasts in a brine solution that is made up of 
1 gal water
1 cup brown or raw sugar
1/2 cup kosher salt (Most brine solutions call for an equal amount of sugar and salt but most turkeys and turkey product came already injected with a "Flavor Enhancer" [brine])

Add to this any additional flavorings/spices that you would like to use.

Place the turkey breasts in a non-reactive bowl (glass or plastic) and cover with the brine solution. An easier way that I use is to place a half of a turkey breast into a gallon zip-top plastic bag and then add enough brine to cover. Do this with each breast half.  Place in the refrigerator for no more than 4 hours. Remove from the fridge, rinse under cold water and pat dry with paper towels. Now is a good time to rub each breast down with some yellow mustard and sprinkle on you favorite rub. Let rest for about 10 minutes or so before placing them into the BGE.

Since we're dealing with poultry here, we can hot smoke them using 325-350 degree cooking temp. If it were a tougher piece of meat like a pork butt or brisket we would go low and slow (225-250 degrees for 8+ hours or more).  Add your favorite smoking wood (chunks or chips) to your pre-lit charcoal in the BGE, replace the rack and add the turkey breasts. You'll want to cook these breasts to an internal temp of 170 degrees.


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 11, 2006)

Welcome Val, you've found a great place to learn all about smoking.  Check out Tulsa Jeff's smoking e-course, it's a great primer for newbies.


----------



## valereee (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, Earl and LadyJ!  I did register for the ecourse, and I have my first lesson in my inbox!

Here's a newbie question:  where do I find wood chips to add to my charcoal?   :oops: 

Val


----------



## jlloyd99 (May 11, 2006)

Val, there are many sources for chips and chunks.  It all depends on your preferance.  You can get bags of wood chips at stores like Wal-Mart or your local hardware store.  Even some grocery stores carry them seasonally.  We prefer using chunks of wood instead of chips and we get these from downed trees that friends have given us or that we've gotten from the local drop spot for tree trimings in town.  Check out the woods for smoking threads to get some more good ideas.


----------



## valereee (May 11, 2006)

You know...I'm having a white maple taken down right now.  Would the chips from that work?


----------



## bob-bqn (May 12, 2006)

Howdy Val.

That maple will make some great smoke wood! :D Plus you can use chips or chunks, chucks last longer and don't require replenishing as often, and don't need to be soaked prior to using.

I'm just about out of maple. :(


----------



## salbaje gato (May 13, 2007)

you will be hooked in no time at all, there is so much knowledge on this forum, im having a hard time finding a place to put it wecome. wildcat


----------



## squeezy (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to SMF ... that tree needs to season for at least 6 months before smoking with it ... in the meantime any BBQ supply store will have wood for you.


----------



## cajun_1 (May 13, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## hillbillysmoker (May 13, 2007)

Welcome Val.  It looks like you are already beginning to receive some excellent advice here on the forum.  It is good to have you with us.  Please feel free also to share your recipes and adventures.

Bill


----------



## ultramag (May 14, 2007)

Since this thread is a year old it just might be OK.


----------



## hhersh (May 14, 2007)

If you live near an Academy store they carry a good line of chips really cheap......I like mesquite........


----------



## jts70 (May 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! Smoking is easy and alot of fun !!!


----------

